# restaurant charcoal not impressed!



## homeruk (Sep 7, 2016)

been buying catering charcoal from makro and the same brand online for the last year or so. been really big chunks and not much small pieces..the last 3 bags bought from makro were dust! really! pieces some smaller than an inch in size, ive found briquettes and even pieces of plastic in all three, managed to get about 3 starters full from 3 12kg bags! and the rest is just junk not even fit for the little bbq

its comes in the blue bags so be careful if buying it

ordered some briquettes from penfuels a couple of days ago so hoping its much better fuel when it arrives


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 8, 2016)

I buy the same stuff from Bookers. Can't see what the problem is, I feel the bag to see what size lumps are in it, if it feels like gravel, leave and try another one. Never had a bag yet that I was unhappy with.


----------

